# Slice cure



## horsegoer

I just started golfing and have a wicked slice. I have googled and read/watched many articles and videos but nothing has worked. Have anyone had success with and adjustment in swing/ stance etc.? Thanks


----------



## Cajun

The biggest thing I did to cure my slice was slow my swing down and got rid of my chicken wing. Keep your right elbow tucked against your body during your swing and slow down, you'll see results.


----------



## horsegoer

Cajun said:


> The biggest thing I did to cure my slice was slow my swing down and got rid of my chicken wing. Keep your right elbow tucked against your body during your swing and slow down, you'll see results.


Thanks, will try at the range


----------



## FrogsHair

Google, and read up on the "inside to out" swing. Read and and understand what the term "casting" is all about. Then, find and read about what the "correct position at the top" of the swing is, and how to get there. Read up on the "one piece take away" and how it helps prevent errant shots. Read and understand how the grip at address effects the club face at the top. Know, and understand what "half open", and "half closed" means, and how it relates to the club face at the top of the swing, then how it effects the club face on the down swing to ball impact. read up on the correct posture a golfer should use at address. Read, and learn which wrist should be under the club grip at the top aka golf's "tray position". Read and understand the various causes why the club face might be open at ball impact giving the ball a "slice" spin. Read up on ball position in the golfer's address stance, and why a ball too far forward, or backwards in the stance can cause errant ball flights. (a ball ball too far forward can contribute a slice) Knowing, and understanding these "swing" subjects, and more can help a golfer understand why they are slicing the ball. A slice can be caused by so much more than just an "out to in, with an open club face at ball impact" type of swing. The golfer has to learn the "other" reasons why they are swinging from "out to in", and/or, impacting the ball with an "open" club face.

If you can't find the info you need on the internet, find, and read the book "The Nine Bad Shots in Golf...." It's not a golf "how to" swing book, but a book on the various causes of the 9 bad shots in golf, their causes, and how to prevent them. For the price, you can go wrong with this book. 

Amazon.com: The Nine Bad Shots of Golf and What to Do about Them (9780671632779): Jim Dante, Len Elliott, Leo Diegel: Books


----------



## Stuart StAndrew

I think its almost better to know what most people do wrong and the common errors rather than trying to read a how to book which in my opinion are only of limited value, videos are better and of course you can't beat someone showing you. For me my biggest problem was also rushing my swing - still do it just a bit less than before.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Golf Slice Gone!*

Excellent Thread.

I agreed with 'Cajuns' reply. I have personally tried this and it really helps with eliminating a golf slice. Keeping the right elbow (for a right hander) tucked closer to your body helps stop an outside to inside golf swing and promotes a inside to outside swing which is what you want.

It may feel a little uncomfortable at first, but stick with it because it will pay dividends in no time fast.

All the best.


----------



## falcon1959

*Slow It Down*

As mentioned in an earlier reply, try slowing your swing right down and just before you make contact with the ball, stop. Check your alignment, is the face of your club aligned right for the shot you are going to take?

Check if your grip is correct

Check all the basics as it is easy to get into some bad habits in your swing, especially if trying to generate more distance in your shots by increasing the power you put in to your swing.


----------



## kilgore011101

Without a doubt you are swinging out to in, here are a few easy ways to cure your slice without being bombarded with 50 things to do.
-lay a club parallel with your target
-Line you feet up parellel to the club with your left foot turned slightly out
- Tee the ball up toward the front of your stance
-Shorten your swing to a 3/4 swing
-keep a flat left wrist, (If you cup your left wrist backward it will always make you swing out to in)
-now for a quick visual tip
(pretend you are swinging a rock on a string, the only way to keep the rock flowing smooth is to keep your hands ahead of the clubhead (Club Lag) and to keep it flowing you have to swing smooth the hole way through the motion)
SWING SMOOTH AND THROUGH DO NOT TRY TO POUND THE BALL IN THE GROUND! 
I Garauntee you will see instant results


----------



## GolfGenius

*Instant Slice Cure*

The best way to cure your slice is to focus on the fundamentals. Being beginner to golf, you may not have learned the fundamentals properly. Many beginning golfers find themselves in your predicament and ultimately get so frustrated with the results of their rounds that they evenutally give up on the game altogether. 

If there is one piece of advice that I can give to a beginning golfer struggling with a slice, it would be to focus on an "inside to out" swing path. You will find this term more narrowly defined in The Dave Way Instant Slice Cure. This product provides a great intro to the fundamentals or golf, as well as prepares you to mentally cure your slice. I *highly recommend *this product. 

Click here for my The Dave Way review.


----------



## tactx

The Dave Way is a great program. I refer to it in my blog as well. When i first started I did as cajun said. Slowed my swing down and made sure to keep my elbow tucked. Actually over compensated with my left elbow (am right handed) to make sure i was really squaring up on the ball and not coming across on my swing. Felt very awkward at first, but helped straighten me up some until i learned better form and now its natural.


----------



## usc4seven

Go Golf Tips has a great podcast on fixing the slice. Here is a link to listen:


----------



## cagenicolus

what efforts you have putted to resolve your problem?
Collect information that help you to improve your slice and do regular practice.


----------



## Tony Tolliver

Along with alignment and grip mentioned in a previous post. I feel you must also concentrate on swing tempo. I used to be a chronic slicer. I got the fundamentals down on stance, feet alignment and grip pressure but was still launching those "bananas" off the tee. I then figured out that my tempo was all wrong. I was trying to "kill it" every time and as soon as I got the rhythm down, the ball flew straight!

I found a great article on fixing a golf slice that really helped my game. It may not work for everyone, but is sure did for me! :thumbsup:


----------

